# Lions for lambs?



## kr1kit (15 Nov 2007)

Has anyone seen or heard about the new film called Lions for Lambs? I've heard it's a fairly in depth and well acted film raising questions about the war in Afghanistan and it's impact in the U.S.
I was thinking about seeing it this weekend, so if anyone can post their thoughts on it if they've seen it, or give your opinion.

Here's a link for more info on the film.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lions_for_Lambs or http://imdb.com/title/tt0891527/




> Lions for Lambs begins after two determined students at a West Coast University, Arian (Derek Luke) and Ernest (Michael Pena), follow the inspiration of their idealistic professor, Dr. Malley (Robert Redford), and attempt to do something important with their lives. But when the two make the bold decision to join the battle in Afghanistan, Malley is both moved and distraught. Now, as Arian and Ernest fight for survival in the field, they become the string that binds together two disparate stories on opposite sides of America. In California, an anguished Dr. Malley attempts to reach a privileged but disaffected student (Andrew Garfield) who is the very opposite of Arian and Ernest. Meanwhile, in Washington D.C. the charismatic Presidential hopeful, Senator Jasper Irving (Tom Cruise), is about to give a bombshell story to a probing TV journalist (Meryl Streep) that may affect Arian and Ernest's fates.


----------



## AIC_2K5 (19 Nov 2007)

Seen it. I was skeptical going into it, thinking that it would end up being some movie writer's one-sided views on world affairs but I was pleasently surprised to find a number of different viewpoints to the same story. I enjoyed it and felt personally connected to the storyline.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Apr 2008)

I just watched this movie tonight. Pretty sure my jaw hit the floor when all was said and done.
To tell the truth, I don't think this could be called a political thriller.. because although there was an action element to the film, it was no thriller. In fact, I don't think this is much of a movie, rather than Redford's interpretation of what kind of life we're living.
  
What I picked out of this movie: Many of the people here are so concerned about living their good life, getting up the ladder, that they simply don't give a rat's ass about people they can't see. This is how I saw the college student in the film. He was occupied with his social life, so tried his best to distance himself from politicians as much as he could. This meant he took no action, ignoring the hardships the world is going through so that he can continue on with his social life.
  I think his (Redford's) interpretation of the MSM through Meryl Streep was bang-on. The 'windsock' comparision was great.
Not only do I think he hit the nail on the head.. I think he hit the nail so hard that the lumber broke too.

Of course, that's only how *I* saw the film, which is another thing that I thought was great about it... the way it was written can be accepted by those on both sides of the political fence.

Midget


----------

